# alla pagina vs. a pagina



## Magixo

Buonasera, come si dice in italiano:

a) Ragazzi, aprite i vostri libri alla pagina 201. OPPURE
b) Ragazzi, aprite i vostri libri a pagina 201.

Grazie,
Magixo


----------



## Sempervirens

Magixo said:


> Buonasera, come si dice in italiano:
> 
> a) Ragazzi, aprite i vostri libri alla pagina 201. OPPURE
> b) Ragazzi, aprite i vostri libri a pagina 201.
> 
> Grazie,
> Magixo




Ciao! Mah, oramai con gli articoli siamo ai ferri corti!  Beh! Una cosa! Senza l'articolo potremmo avere un raddoppiamento fonosintattico, _appagina_. 
''Appagina'', appunto, sarebbe la parola che viene pronunciata con la geminazione della lettera P. 


Saluti


----------



## VogaVenessian

Scusa SemperV, mi pare il caso di un errata corrige:



Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Mah, oramai con gli articoli siamo ai ferri corti!  Beh! Una cosa! Senza l'articolo potremmo avere un raddoppiamento fonosintattico, _appagina_.
> *Chi si infastidisce a* sentire il raddoppiamento fonosintattico ti dirà lesto lesto di ficcarci l'articolo. Scherzo eh!
> Saluti


----------



## VogaVenessian

olaszinho said:


> VogaVenessian
> Il nostro amico da Tokio ha scritto in modo errato, come tu stess*o* hai fatto notare, ma secondo la pronuncia dell'italiano standard quella dovrebbe essere la corretta pronuncia di " a pagina"
> 
> _Ho qualche dubbio che sia la pronuncia standard. Io - da bravo veneto - le taglio invece le doppie; quindi figurati se la metto dove non c'è! Mettendo le Smart con il punto esclamativo intendevo solo richiamare l'attenzione sulla "licenza poetica" di  APPAGINA. Non pensi che sia meglio avere questa avvertenza, evitando così che qualche non-madrelingua si confonda?_
> 
> A ogni modo,  nessuno *ha* risposto a Magixo. La seconda opzione mi suona meglio, forse per l'influenza dell'inglese!? Non credo tuttavia che la prima sia errata. Ambedue le forme potrebbero essere accettate. Sentiamo che cosa hanno da dire gli altri.
> 
> _Rispondendo nel merito: sono corrette entrambe_.


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao Voga.
Immagino che tu sappia che cos'è il Raddoppiamento sintattico o fonosintattico. Puoi leggere qualcosa in merito e trarne le tue conclusioni. Ho notato che la maggior parte di noi è  convinta di parlare la miglior versione dell'italiano, ma poi, molto spesso, ad un'attenta analisi, ci accorgiamo che essa differerisce anche notevolmente dalla norma standard, sempre che si sia disposti a riconoscerne una. Basti pensare alla chiusura e apertura delle vocali e ed o, raddoppiamento sintattico, uso dei tempi verbali, ecc.
Sono certo che questo mio messaggio verrà cancellato, ma che importa...


----------



## ohbice

Aprite a pagina. Per me.


----------



## Lituano

Salve, Magixo! La mia insegnante d`italiano mi ha spiegato che tutte e due espressioni sono giuste: si dice  "a pagina..." e "alla pagina...". Saluti!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Lituano said:


> Salve, Magixo! La mia insegnante d`italiano mi ha spiegato che tutte e due espressioni sono giuste: si dice  "a pagina..." e "alla pagina...". Saluti!


D'accordo con la tua insegnante (vedi post #4#). Poi è questione di gusti: a chi piace "al limone" e a chi "alla fragola".


----------



## Aloha

Vorrei riprendere questo argomento, modificando leggermente il dubbio per quanto riguarderebbe invece il caso in cui viene indicata la consultazione di una determinata pagina del libro. Perciò, sarebbe giusto dire?:
- Vai alla/a pagina 27 del libro.
- Nella/A pagina 27 troverai le istruzioni.
- Consulta le istruzioni a/nella pagina 27.

??
Grazie mille!


----------



## ohbice

Aloha said:


> Vorrei riprendere questo argomento, modificando leggermente il dubbio per quanto riguarderebbe invece il caso in cui viene indicata la consultazione di una determinata pagina del libro. Perciò, sarebbe giusto dire?:
> - Vai alla/a pagina 27 del libro.
> - Nella/A pagina 27 troverai le istruzioni.
> - Consulta le istruzioni a/nella pagina 27.
> 
> ??
> Grazie mille!



Non arrivo a dire che *nella *è sbagliato, in realtà non lo so; tuttavia la mia forte preferenza va ad _*a*_.
Ciao.


----------



## Aloha

Grazie! Ora ho la certezza di "alla" pittosto che "nella" per quanto riguarda un libro. Ma scusatemi se sono ancora persistente con questa espressione ...
Che dobbiamo fare quando si parla di pagine Internet? Abbiamo infatti un'infinità di esempi online, spesso tradotti direttamente dall'inglese "on the page".

Vediamo esempi come:

 "Entrare nella mail o nella pagina di accesso alla mail".

Oppure:

"Sulla mia pagina FB ho postato un video"

Aiuto, qui il dubbio è costante. Come dobbiamo trattare le pagine di un sito web? Alla pagina / Sulla pagina/ Nella pagina ???


----------



## ohbice

Mai avuto questo dubbio... mai usato _pagina _in questo contesto. Sempre detto: _ho letto sul web, ho postato su facebook...

_A mio parere comunque si va a gusti. Se ti piace di più _*a *_usa _*a *(l'indirizzo rimanda alla pagina web tal dei tali...). _Se ti piace *su *usa _*su *(L'ho appena letto sulla pagina di Pippo). _Se ti piace *nel *usa _*nel *(Allegato nella mia ultima e-mail). _Se ti piace _*in *_usa _*in *(Visto in rete di recente)..._ e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Aloha

Infatti, credo che l'imbarazzo della scelta e la diversità delle opzioni disponibili siano dovute al trattamento della preposizione "on" (inglese) che fa riferimento al luogo in cui l'utente si posiziona online.

Infatti, dove siamo quando navighiamo su/in Internet (in rete)?

A rispondere a questa domanda è un pubblico infinito, ovvero tutti gli utenti italiani che navigano e si esprimono liberamente scegliendo la versione in stile "e chi più ne ha più ne metta", come bene hai segnalato.

Io ero decisa a trovare una regola o uso preferente...Vediamo che dicono i manuali on-line.

Grazie mille per il tuo aiuto


----------



## Necsus

C'è una discussione similare riferita alla parola _forum _(CLIC).


----------



## Sempervirens

Scusatemi tutti, in merito all'uso della preposizione _su _è possibile sbizzarrirsi qui: http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/su

Per quanto riguarda la preposizione _a _invece qui: http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/a

Anche se ho come l'impressione che molti di voi sono esperti nel settore delle traduzioni, riporto comunque questo sito:
http://italian.about.com/od/grammar/a/italian-preposition-su.htm

Buona lettura!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Aloha.


Aloha said:


> Vorrei riprendere questo argomento, modificando  leggermente il dubbio per quanto riguarderebbe invece il caso in cui  viene indicata la consultazione di una determinata pagina del libro.  Perciò, sarebbe giusto dire?:
> - Vai alla/a pagina 27 del libro.
> - Nella/A pagina 27 troverai le istruzioni.
> - Consulta le istruzioni a/nella pagina 27.



Secondo me, parlando di pagina cartacea (libri, giornali, ecc.) si dice "_*a* pagina_" quando segue il numero della stessa (es. "_*a pagina 100*"_); non mi suona naturale la variante "_[è/vai/andate/è scritto/lo trovi/lo trovate/si trova] alla pagina 100 (del libro)_" oppure "_Apri/Aprite il libro alla pagina 100_". 
Anche da un controllo in rete, i risultati per "_Aprite il libro a pagina X_" sono decine di migliaia, mentre soltanto 14 per "_Aprite il libro alla pagina X_";   quest'ultima cifra è talmente irrisoria che mi porterebbe a  trasformare  in certezza il mio sospetto che si tratta di una variante  non  utilizzata nella lingua corrente, se non fosse che (curiosamente!)  due  dei 14 risultati provengono da un libro e da un eserciziario di grammatica italiana per   stranieri! (link)

E' invece corretto dire "_*alla* pagina_" (e scorretto dire "a  pagina"), se  seguito da [un aggettivo (1)/ un complemento di  specificazione (2)/  una subordinata relativa esplicita (3) o implicita  (4)] e se il verbo che regge la frase è di moto (come _andare_ o _aprire_). 
Esempi:
(1)_ "Vai alla pagina precedente/successiva" _(la cui versione colloquiale è "_vai_ _alla pagina prima/dopo_")  
(1) "_Aprite il libro alla pagina giusta/iniziale/corrispondente/ecc_."
(2)_ "Apri il libro alla pagina dei verbi"_
(2) _"Vai alla pagina d'inizio"_
(3)_ "Se vai alla pagina che ti ho detto, puoi trovare la frase che cerchi"_
(4)_ "Andate alla pagina scritta in grassetto"_

Ho parlato di verbi di moto, perché con i verbi di quiete, a seconda dei casi, si possono usare anche le preposizioni "_sulla pagina_" o "_nella pagina_" o "_in....pagina_" (quest'ultima quando l'aggettivo numerale precede la parola "_pagina_"). 
Esempi: "_[Lo trovi/Lo trovate/Si trova/E' scritto/E'] nella pagina iniziale (del libro)/_ _sulla pagina degli annunci/ nella pagina degli annunci/ sulle prime pagine (di tutti i giornali)/ in prima pagina" _(N.B.: quest'ultima espressione si usa soprattutto con riferimento alla prima pagina dei quotidiani).

Tutto  quanto sopra è relativo soltanto alle pagine stampate di libri e giornali, come da quesito di Aloha. 
A parità di circostanze, le preposizioni usate riferendosi alle pagine web possono essere diverse (vedi thread linkato da Necsus nel suo post #14).


----------



## Aloha

Grazie Connie Eyeland


----------



## Lituano

Grazie Connie! È un`ottima spiegazione!!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie a voi! Lieta che abbiate trovato utile il mio post!


----------

